# Simply Nourish?



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was wondering how simply Nourish was as a brand? I know it is a petsmart in house, but was wondering if anyone else uses it?


----------



## KHLOE (Mar 19, 2014)

I use it it's pretty good my dog gained weight on it pretty fast I am not sure the nutritional value though I think I've read the calcium was to high so I may end up changing but my dog eats it and loves it. So its good in my book


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can check here:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## KHLOE (Mar 19, 2014)

Says 5 star for the puppy food so I am happy about that. Guess my girl will continue to eat it.


----------

